# sick danio.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I did water change yesterday. Last night the female danio was having balance problems.She was ok yesterday. She also ate a lot of white worms for her supper. 
She seems uncomfortable as well as having problems with swimming and keeping her balance. I put her in the breeding tank that floats in a main tank for last night.today she seemed to be a bit better. I offered her a green pea but she refused that.
I let her back into the main tank to see how her balance was. She had a lot of difficulty with current in there and ended up swirling about.
She has not had a poop all day. Her breathing is a bit fast. She can maintain her balance better in the breeding tank.
I have a couple of thoughts. 
She either has a swim bladder issue that came on very fast. 
She ate too many worms and is plugged up.
She picked up a bit of gravel or snail instead of the worms and is plugged up.
She is going to get dropsy. 
She is a young fish. I got her last August when she was jusy a little thread. 
I am told that danios are not that susceptible to Sbd. 
Anyone got ideas?
I guess i am going to have to wait this out.
Actually I have had more fish with belly aches since I started feeding live food. My worms reproduce so rapidly I feed them every 2nd day. perhaps that is too often.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like constipation to me, alright. Lay off the worms for now and see what happens.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she is in the Q tank. still having minor balance problems. Lies on the bottom but will swim if stimulated.Occasional shimmy.
I guess she is missing her friends.
Not interested in food. keep fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

try a shelled pea again


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well finally she is showing some sign of being hungry. She ate a little pea this morning and also a bite of food. Unfortunately she tilted up on end again so she is not out of the woods yet. She is swimming quite enthusiastically also.
hope whatever is plugging her up comes unplugged soon!!


----------

